# Anything to look out for on a used P99?



## Root (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, after doing a ton of research, and going to every gun store around, I think I'm going to pick up a P99. I found one for a fair price in a gun shop in NY, it's the older model frame (pre 04? I think) Olive & Black. Just wondering if there was anything in particular to look for on a used P99? Living in NJ sucks to begin with, and purchasing a gun from a New York dealer makes this even more difficult. I can't test fire the weapon before purchasing, even though they have a range on site. Thanks in advance for any help.
Bri


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

How much?


----------



## Root (Feb 6, 2008)

$375 + the fees for shipping.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> Anything to look out for on a used P99?


Yes. You should "look out for" a good deal on one. $375? Looks like you found one.

Don't even finish reading this reply. Go NOW. Buy it before it's too late.....Hurry!


----------



## Root (Feb 6, 2008)

James NM said:


> Yes. You should "look out for" a good deal on one. $375? Looks like you found one.
> 
> Don't even finish reading this reply. Go NOW. Buy it before it's too late.....Hurry!


Thanks James, I'll be headed there after work tomorrow. I know that they have to ship it within 24 hrs, so hopefully I can pick it up on Saturday.
Bri


----------

